# Sunny’s head thread



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

@Laughing Grass are you not hung over?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

@DarkWeb what’s up buttercup?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Fire in the bowl @Jeffislovinlife


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

The best scene from a terrific movie imho.
Makes me think of you guys for some reason.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


Welcome to my brain lol fire in the bowl...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Laughing Grass are you not hung over?


Just a little. I didn’t get sick so there‘s that. My parents are on their way over for a driveway visit, I’m not ready for that this early.

how are you doing this morning


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


You know I’ve never seen that movie. Is that weird?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just a little. I didn’t get sick so there‘s that. My parents are on their way over for a driveway visit, I’m not ready for that this early.
> 
> how are you doing this morning


Awwww I love you. Enjoy the visit. Gatorade for the win.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> You know I’ve never seen that movie. Is that weird?


I loved him. I don't know if he ever had a bad roll.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I loved him. I don't know if he ever had a bad roll.


I loved some of him. Did you ever see “what dreams may come”? That’s my favorite. Along with “the world according to garp”. Oh also “fisher king”.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Awwww I love you. Enjoy the visit. Gatorade for the win.


love you too


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> love you too


Happy birthday babe


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I loved some of him. Did you ever see “what dreams may come”? That’s my favorite. Along with “the world according to garp”. Oh also “fisher king”.


I have not seen "What dreams may come" I just looked up the trailer. Looks good, kinda sad.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> love you too


I gotta say you were funny the other night with the partner reading texts conversation.
You busted yourself about RIU lol. Barbie and I were rolling.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I have not seen "What dreams may come" I just looked up the trailer. Looks good, kinda sad.


Oh no, well parts of it but it’s really good.
Have you seen garp? Better than the book imho.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh no, well parts of it but it’s really good.
> Have you seen garp? Better than the book imho.


Actually just had to look that one up too. I was little when that came out. That looks good also.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Actually just had to look that one up too. I was little when that came out. That looks good also.


When you were little? Me too. Um I was a newborn actually lol don’t let your kids watch it btw.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> When you were little? Me too. Um I was a newborn actually lol don’t let your kids watch it btw.


I was 1 lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 31, 2021)

The weather is playing hell with my internet but good morning @mysunnyboy


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The weather is playing hell with my internet but good morning @mysunnyboy View attachment 4811968


Sorry about that man. Glad you made it to my safe haven. You’re welcome anytime friend.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

First arm money purchase, even before I leave Gainesville.

Green is my favorite color and blue is Barbie’s.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Welcome @J232


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Talk about anything you want here. Well, almost everything.


----------



## J232 (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Welcome @J232


Hey what’s up sunny, thank you! Just smoking my second wake and bake joint, thinking what I should do first today.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

J232 said:


> Hey what’s up sunny, thank you! Just smoking my second wake and bake joint, thinking what I should do first today.


Doing about the same thing friend, only I’m hitting my bong. I just smoked some of the mrs’ weed. Hers is definitely better than mine lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

We made this when we got married on the pier. Love the green and blue together. Like the earth.


----------



## J232 (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Doing about the same thing friend, only I’m hitting my bong. I just smoked some of the mrs’ weed. Hers is definitely better than mine lol


Been awhile since I used glass, we are still puffing in last harvest, down to the critical kush now. I was thinking of making some ice hash soon, would be a treat.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

J232 said:


> Been awhile since I used glass, we are still puffing in last harvest, down to the critical kush now. I was thinking of making some ice hash soon, would be a treat.


Love critical and conspiracy Kush. I’d say they were some of my favorites.

The conspiracy was a freebie when I bought jillybean and agent orange. Awesome freebies.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

@raratt are you up yet?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

I’m fixing to start dinner now. What are you guys cooking for Sunday night’s supper?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

@curious2garden have you ever used garbanzo beans for ham and beans?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> @curious2garden have you ever used garbanzo beans for ham and beans?


Never, it's always navy beans, great northern or lima beans. Almost forgot, green peas


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

I’m using this as an outline 



5.0 from 1 reviews
Print
Garbanzo Bean Soup with Ham

Author: Leslie Green - The Hungry Housewife
Recipe type: Main,soup,appetizer

Prep time: 2 mins
Cook time: 25 mins
Total time: 27 mins

Serves: 6

A delicious healthy Garbanzo Bean soup with ham and carrots
Ingredients

1 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil
1 cup white onion, finely chopped ( about ½ large onion)
¾ cup carrot, finely chopped (about 1 large carrot)
1 8oz. package of diced ham
½ teaspoon onion powder
½ teaspoon garlic powder
⅛ teaspoon thyme
¼ teaspoon marjoram
2 bay leaves
½ teaspoon white vinegar
½ teaspoon coarse Kosher salt
½ teaspoon pepper
2 (19 oz.) cans Garbanzo Beans, lightly drained
2 cups chicken stock
TINY pinch saffron, like 4 threads (optional, it's $$$)
½ teaspoon coarse kosher salt

Instructions



In a medium soup pot, over medium high heat, add the olive oil.
Add the onion and carrots and cook for 5 minutes, stirring occasionally.
Add the ham and cook for an additional 5 minutes, stirring occasionally.
Add the onion powder, garlic powder,thyme,marjoram,bay leaves, vinegar, kosher salt and pepper, cook for 1 minute.
Add the beans and chicken stock.
Bring to a boil.
Reduce heat to a simmer and cook for 15 minutes, stirring occasionally.
Remove from heat.
Using an immersion hand blender, briefly blend the soup, about 5-10 seconds, you don't want a complete puree, you just want it to thicken up a bit.

Notes
If you do not have a hand blender, allow to soup to cool a bit and put ⅓ of it into a blender and pulse for a few seconds and add it back into the soup and stir.


----------



## raratt (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> @raratt are you up yet?


I am now. More coffee...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Never, it's always navy beans, great northern or lima beans. Almost forgot, green peas


Me too but I grabbed the wrong bag lol stoner


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

I’m waiting on @Metasynth before I dab my last dab.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m waiting on @Metasynth before I dab my last dab.


Reporting for duty!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Reporting for duty!


 I can always count on you


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Any of you guys ready for the Super Bowl or do you care?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

@rkymtnman won five bucks on the Bucs


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 31, 2021)

My dispensary does a patient appreciation bag once a month. You gotta spend a few hundred dollars to get it, but FUCK is it worth it!

13 pre-rolls, including 5 that are infused with concentrates

an eighth of top shelf

Multiple tinctures, all the way up to 125mg in strength

Free vape cart

a couple Sublingual tabs

And a couple edibles, one being CBD rich, the other “normal”

not bad for free, considering I was already gonna go spend a little money for an upcoming trip.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

I am also rendering down a turkey breast that I cooked a couple of days ago for wino Barbies noodles.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My dispensary does a patient appreciation bag once a month. You gotta spend a few hundred dollars to get it, but FUCK is it worth it!
> 
> 13 pre-rolls, including 5 that are infused with concentrates
> 
> ...


That settles it we are moving.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My dispensary does a patient appreciation bag once a month. You gotta spend a few hundred dollars to get it, but FUCK is it worth it!
> 
> 13 pre-rolls, including 5 that are infused with concentrates
> 
> ...


I’ve got two dabs left and I saved it to do them with you.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’ve got two dabs left and I saved it to do them with you.


I’m heating the quartz banger now...

ghost train haze and GMO cookies


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’m heating the quartz banger now...
> 
> ghost train haze and GMO cookies


Jack wax, cold dabs rule


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> @rkymtnman won five bucks on the Bucs


put 5 of the bucs to win. my payout will be massive! almost 30 bucks. lol

and 5 on brady to be 300+yds and 5 on gronk to have 50+yds. 

i'm thinking about the coin flip too? heads or tails?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> put 5 of the bucs to win. my payout will be massive! almost 30 bucks. lol
> 
> and 5 on brady to be 300+yds and 5 on gronk to have 50+yds.
> 
> i'm thinking about the coin flip too? heads or tails?


Tails


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 31, 2021)

I may or may not be in Vegas on Sunday...who’s the favorite?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 31, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I may or may not be in Vegas on Sunday...who’s the favorite?


i thought it's kc by 3.5


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Damn it smells good in my kitchen


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 31, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i thought it's kc by 3.5


So 20 bucks on the Buccs to win? Lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Damn it smells good in my kitchen


mine too. sausage egg and chz on a english muffin. and bong hits.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> So 20 bucks on the Buccs to win? Lol


Yes, most definitely.
Brady vs the young guy with the cool hair, I’d put $25 on Brady.

Morning dabs make the world right again.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Yes, most definitely.
> Brady vs the young guy with the cool hair, I’d put $25 on Brady.
> 
> Morning dabs make the world right again.


Ain’t that the truth!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Ain’t that the truth!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

@shrxhky420 gtfih brother

show them your glass collection hehehe


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> @shrxhky420 gtfih brother
> 
> show them your glass collection hehehe


Really? It's not that impressive and I really wasn't happy with the pic

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Really? It's not that impressive and I really wasn't happy with the pic
> 
> SH420


Yes really


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 31, 2021)

I have a few things, but most of them are packed away in bubble wrap in a tote.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Where’s the tacos? @BudmanTX I need new cawfee please.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I have a few things, but most of them are packed away in bubble wrap in a tote.


Display your glass with pride brother


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

I gave my stuff away when I moved back here.

I had one bong that had an alien face in it and it glowed in the dark. Gave it to my dickhead blood brother and he threw it away.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Display your glass with pride brother


I dunno about pride...lol. Here’s what ISN’T packed away in bubble wrap in a tote, mostly cause the tote is full! They’re ALL dirty, don’t judge me!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 31, 2021)

This is what happens when you get the munchies in the winter......

I want to put my skis on.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 31, 2021)

This ones for you, @mysunnyboy 

One of my FAVORITE glass pendants.



And while the embedded opal is a pretty cool feature...



The REAL secret of this beauty is when you flip her over, there is a stash jar inside the head for shatter on the go!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> This is what happens when you get the munchies in the winter......
> View attachment 4812129
> I want to put my skis on.


I think @Bobby schmeckle can help you with your ski poles...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 31, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I think @Bobby schmeckle can help you with your ski poles...


I still need to get my chaps back from him....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> This ones for you, @mysunnyboy
> 
> One of my FAVORITE glass pendants.
> 
> ...


wow where did you get that!? 

You’ve got a helluva collection brother.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> wow where did you get that!?


Etsy like 10 years ago. I cant find anything like it, i actually bought 5 different ones from him.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Yeah my blood brother is a Gemini who’s bipolar. An asshole multiple personality type guy.

He loves me and then won’t talk to me for a month. I just cut him off and I’m so happy.

I’ve got you guys for real brothers.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Yes really


This is anything that holds water... there are 2 pieces missing, another bong and a nectar collector with a perc.



SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 31, 2021)

this one has UV reactive glass for the base of the horns, and the marble he’s holding has an opal in it too



this is my favorite one I DONT wear, lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

This sounds delicious and you can use ground lentils instead of bread crumbs.

Sorry to derail my head.

This makes me think of @cannabineer 





__





Cooking Professionally


Cook Your Heart Out!




www.cookingprofessionally.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> This ones for you, @mysunnyboy
> 
> One of my FAVORITE glass pendants.
> 
> ...


I’m looking online for one.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> This sounds delicious and you can use ground lentils instead of bread crumbs.
> 
> Sorry to derail my head.
> 
> ...


That does look pretty tasty. I’d melt some cheese on it at the end.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That does look pretty tasty. I’d melt some cheese on it at the end.


With, bacon perhaps?

Dude you’re so right about the keto type bowls. Anything, absolutely anything cooked in bacon grease is Devine. Whole new concept for me.

I did ground turkey in it and it was rich and creamy. God I love bacon.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 31, 2021)

Did someone say ham bone


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Did someone say ham bone View attachment 4812181


Heck yeah, mine hasn’t left my side all morning.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

What a gorgeous day here. 76 and sunny. Maybe beach after lunch.


----------



## Wastei (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4811910
> 
> View attachment 4811909


Ah I missed your kitty profile pics. Almost look like a rat lol!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m using this as an outline
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well there ya go! Let us know how it turns out. I'm hungering for peruano cowboy beans


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> What a gorgeous day here. 76 and sunny. Maybe beach after lunch.


Cloudy but dry, it's shopping and Popeyes


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Cloudy but dry, it's shopping and Popeyes


I love Popeyes. Never had that blockbuster sandwich though. Have you?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Well there ya go! Let us know how it turns out. I'm hungering for peruano cowboy beans


This turkey bacon base became vegetable soup


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I love Popeyes. Never had that blockbuster sandwich though. Have you?


I have, it was not even close to as good as Howling Rays.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Cloudy but dry, it's shopping and Popeyes


i was severely disappointed when i finally had their spicy chix sammich. whoever says that's better than Chic fil a is nutz.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I have, it was not even close to as good as Howling Rays.


Don’t know howling Ray but I bet his stuff is the best eva.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i was severely disappointed when i finally had their spicy chix sammich. whoever says that's better than Chic fil a is nutz.


Same here because we have Howlin' Rays. But I love Popeyes spicy chicken thighs LOL Ymmv


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2021)

__





Howlin' Ray's | Nashville Hot Chicken in LA


Howlin' Ray's | Nashville Hot Chicken in LA




howlinrays.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve just discovered hot.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Same here because we have Howlin' Rays. But I love Popeyes spicy chicken thighs LOL Ymmv


me too, i love their fried chicken but not the sammich. 

does howlin serve it on one slice of white bread like it's supposed to? then you eat the bread last. yummy!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

le sigh, bread


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 31, 2021)

I've never had popeyes or chic filay or how ever it's spelled.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I've never had popeyes or chic filay or how ever it's spelled.


Where DO you live Grizzly Adams?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Where DO you live Grizzly Adams?


LOL I just looked.....4 HR round trip to the take-out window.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> me too, i love their fried chicken but not the sammich.
> 
> does howlin serve it on one slice of white bread like it's supposed to? then you eat the bread last. yummy!


If you ordered it as chicken yes. They serve the pieces on a bed of bread  The chicken sandwich is a sandwich but with a different bread. They use a bun for the sandwich not the thick Texas style toast they use for the chicken.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> If you ordered it as chicken yes. They serve the pieces on a bed of bread  The chicken sandwich is a sandwich but with a different bread. The use a bun not the thick Texas style toast they use for the chicken.


bread, bread, sandwich, sandwich, bread, bun, toast



edit: see avatar


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Where DO you live Grizzly Adams?


Lol the actor that played grizzly adams owned a bar in the valley called the copper bucket. The one time I went there for a friends 21st birthday, he got drunk, got an autograph, then puked all over the bar top. Suffice to say I left at that point, lol, noped right the fuck outta there.

apprently they were cool about it. Lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Lol the actor that played grizzly adams owned a bar in the valley called the copper bucket. The one time I went there for a friends 21st birthday, he got drunk, got an autograph, then puked all over the bar top. Suffice to say I left at that point, lol, noped right the fuck outta there.
> 
> apprently they were cool about it. Lol


Dan Haggarty? Something like that?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Lol the actor that played grizzly adams owned a bar in the valley called the copper bucket. The one time I went there for a friends 21st birthday, he got drunk, got an autograph, then puked all over the bar top. Suffice to say I left at that point, lol, noped right the fuck outta there.
> 
> apprently they were cool about it. Lol


After that I woulda called him Ralph.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Only thing she didn’t say was croissant...


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 31, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> After that I woulda called him Ralph.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 31, 2021)

Another great one!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Another great one!


Comb the desert.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

lol @cannabineer


I picture that always


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Comb the desert.


Livin’ la vida seca


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Livin’ la vida seca
> 
> View attachment 4812273


Meep meep


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Another great one!


We’ve gone plaid


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> We’ve gone plaid


@doublejj put up an article that the new tesla will have plaid mode. not sure what thread? there's a pic too. LMAO!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> @doublejj put up an article that the new tesla will have plaid mode. not sure what thread? there's a pic too. LMAO!!!


HA


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> @doublejj put up an article that the new tesla will have plaid mode. not sure what thread? there's a pic too. LMAO!!!


I will gladly trade the puerile graphics for true continent-spanning range.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Gawd the chick peas are finally soft enough for my liking.

Let’s see, about 4 hrs at a pretty good boil. But yum.

Ok enough meals for a couple days for us both right there.

Easy peasy nice and sleazy.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I will gladly trade the puerile graphics for true continent-spanning range.


Wouldn’t that be nice?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Wouldn’t that be nice?


It would be the difference between e-cars as novelties ... and as useful transport. Jmo.

Oh. And certified “no coal” charging stations.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> It would be the difference between e-cars as novelties ... and as useful transport. Jmo.


Mine too. If we really want to quit sucking this planet’s teet we need to step this shit up.

Give me a corn oil engine. Something other than global warmings best friend.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

@raratt gtfih


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Mine too. If we really want to quit sucking this planet’s teet we need to step this shit up.
> 
> Give me a corn oil engine. Something other than global warmings best friend.


Buy an old Mercedes Diesel and get it rejetted.

Trouble around here all the free fast-food fryer grease has gone away.


----------



## raratt (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> @raratt gtfih


Hey, the girls were thirsty, and this fence isn't going to build itself.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Buy an old Mercedes Diesel and get it rejetted.
> 
> Trouble around here all the free fast-food fryer grease has gone away.


I know this is you bear  @cannabineer


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> Hey, the girls were thirsty, and this fence isn't going to build itself.


You good?  Welcome home


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Did someone say ham bone View attachment 4812181


My grandmother used to sing


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

@Jimdamick where r u?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

winobarbie fell asleep on the couch after cleaning the grow rooms. 

Can I set off bug bombs and move the seedlings? Can I leave the seedlings in there? I don’t imagine it could hurt at 3 weeks?

idk what’s the worse that could happen?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Oh shit I meant hypothetically that is.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Jimdamick where r u?


I'm right here at home sitting on my sofa beside my fireplace, with my rabbits/cats/dog by my side, sipping Tullamore Dew, puffing me pipe (I intermingle herb/tobacco  )
Where the feck are you, lassie?
Well, wherever the feck ye are, I hope it's fecking WONDERFUL!!!!!!!
Have a lovely day
Peace out/stay safe & strong/your loved


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm right here sitting on my sofa by my fireplace, with my rabbits/cats/dog by my side, sipping Tullamore Dew, puffing me pipe (I intermingle herb/tobacco  )
> Where the fuck are you, lassie?
> Well, wherever the feck ye are, I hope it's fecking WONDERFUL!!!!!!!
> Have a lovely day
> Peace out/stay safe & strong/your loved


Hey big brother 
Just got done cooking for my wife. I don’t do enough for her. She’s an angel with all she has to go through with me.
I don’t hurt alone.
This is her “our song”. I never heard it before the movie but she likes the chick.






I’m more of






Makes me smile. You know who’s the clown, yo


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Time check


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

O M G








A whale died in the Everglades. Scientists now think they found a new species.


A 38-foot, 30-ton whale that died in Florida Bay in January 2019 was thought to be a species of baleen whale known as a Bryde’s whale, named after Johan Bryde, a Norwegian who built the first whaling stations in South Africa more than a century ago.




amp.miamiherald.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hey big brother
> Just got done cooking for my wife. I don’t do enough for her. She’s an angel with all she has to go through with me.
> I don’t hurt alone.
> This is her “our song”. I never heard it before the movie but she likes the chick.
> ...


Yea, true love with/for a fellow human is all that counts in essence, right?
This song comes to my mind


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 31, 2021)

One more Neil never hurt anyone, right?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

You know I’m really not a diamond fan, except of course sweet Caroline, da da da...

Irish?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hey big brother
> Just got done cooking for my wife. I don’t do enough for her. She’s an angel with all she has to go through with me.
> I don’t hurt alone.
> This is her “our song”. I never heard it before the movie but she likes the chick.
> ...


Hey little sister 
You like UB40 also?
We must somehow have been separated at birth, because we are fucking twins 
Here's my favorite UB40 song


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 31, 2021)

Ah, feck it
Time to dance
Get up & move
You'll feel better, of that I'm sure


----------



## doublejj (Jan 31, 2021)

Tesd


rkymtnman said:


> @doublejj put up an article that the new tesla will have plaid mode. not sure what thread? there's a pic too. LMAO!!!


Tesla Model S "Plaid".....1020hp...200mph......390mile range...








Model S


Model S is built for speed and range, with beyond ludicrous acceleration, unparalleled performance and a refined design.




www.tesla.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Ah, feck it
> Time to dance
> Get up & move
> You'll feel better, of that I'm sure


I love her. She’s gorgeous. Twins, separated by time and space...


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Twins, separated by time and space...


But, we found each other 
Very, very fucking cool, right?
Nice


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Where’s the tacos? @BudmanTX I need new cawfee please.


Tacos where? 

Currently working on a pork tenderloin for later though....

Back to an internal roofing job...bbl


----------



## doublejj (Jan 31, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Tesla Model S "Plaid".....1020hp...200mph.....0-60 1.99sec.....390mile range...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Plaid+ Upgrades*


Included


Quickest 0-60 mph and 1/4 mile acceleration of any production car ever
0-60 mph: <1.99s
1/4 mile: <9.0s
1,100+ horsepower


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4812484
> 
> *Plaid+ Upgrades*
> 
> ...


How long to charge for the next 200 miles?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Sunny: the beans and pork are done and they’re really good.

Mrs. Sunny: I thought you were making ham and beans.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> How long to charge for the next 200 miles?


Tesla V3 Superchargers = 1000miles per 1hr charging
*Faster Charging, No More Power Sharing*
V3 is a completely new architecture for Supercharging. A new 1MW power cabinet with a similar design to our utility-scale products supports peak rates of up to 250kW per car. At this rate, a Model 3 Long Range operating at peak efficiency can recover up to 75 miles of charge in 5 minutes and charge at rates of up to 1,000 miles per hour. Combined with other improvements we’re announcing today, V3 Supercharging will ultimately cut the amount of time customers spend charging by an average of 50%, as modeled on our fleet data.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

You guys make a list of drinks I can stash in my head for you. That way you don’t have to bring anything next time you come. Except weed.

We’re open 24/7/365, tips are not mandatory.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> You guys make a list of drinks I can stash in my head for you. That way you don’t have to bring anything next time you Except weed.
> 
> We’re open 24/7/365, tips are not mandatory.
> 
> View attachment 4812535


You sure?.......it's just the tip


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You sure?.......it's just the tip


I’m sure.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m sure.


I'm easy........bourbon, rum, tequila, gin, beer.....gotta be in the mood for scotch..............Weed


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm easy........bourbon, rum, tequila, gin, beer.....gotta be in the mood for scotch..............Weed


Ahhh you know “they” call me Patron?

Do you know of the bridge? Does anyone know about the bridge? Ta kil ya...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ahhh you know “they” call me Patron?
> 
> Do you know of the bridge? Does anyone know about the bridge? Ta kil ya...


I've been to the bridge


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I've been to the bridge


I’ve been under it too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’ve been under it too.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Sunday Night Noir.

Jiffy pop is ready.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 31, 2021)

have a great night as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4812729have a great night as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


You too Jeff. Great looking popcorn for the second feature. I’ve seen the first little bit and it’s a great movie. Can’t wait to see what happens. He and his father in law frame him for a murder, testing the idea that an innocent man won’t be convicted.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 31, 2021)

Midnight at the mausoleum It is a local show in the Quad Cities don't know if you Google it or not lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 31, 2021)

So i mentioned a pork tenderloin earlier..



Gnight...


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 1, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Do you know of the bridge? Does anyone know about the bridge?


These guy's were also looking for that fucking bridge
Maybe someday we'll find it


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 1, 2021)

I sleep so much better without the three cats, one big dog and a snoring wife.

@Laughing Grass how was the birthday visit? How was the birthday?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I gotta say you were funny the other night with the partner reading texts conversation.
> You busted yourself about RIU lol. Barbie and I were rolling.


lol apparently I overshare when I'm high.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I sleep so much better without the three cats, one big dog and a snoring wife.
> 
> @Laughing Grass how was the birthday visit? How was the birthday?


It was too cold to stand around for very long. My dad installed a new dash camera for me, it's pretty nice, no hanging cables and it turns on/off when you start the car. 



We made sous vide steaks and twice baked potatoes for dinner. It wasn't barbecue, but it wasn't bad for Jan 31st. Rosie didn't get out of bed until 3pm lol... lightweight.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol apparently I overshare when I'm high.


Say what?! Grab a chair. Let’s twalk


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was too cold to stand around for very long. My dad installed a new dash camera for me, it's pretty nice, no hanging cables and it turns on/off when you start the car.
> 
> View attachment 4812970
> 
> ...


Is he watching you drive?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Is he watching you drive?


I never thought of that.  I'd be pretty boring to watch drive.

How are you doing this morning? Have a nice weekend?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I never thought of that.  I'd be pretty boring to watch drive.
> 
> How are you doing this morning? Have a nice weekend?


That’s the first thing I thought of lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> That’s the first thing I thought of lol


I don't think it has a sim card or anything like that. It doesn't even have gps.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think it has a sim card or anything like that. It doesn't even have gps.


What does it do?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> What does it do?


It just records what's going on in front of me. Dad's convinced every car should have one.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> What does it do?


It's in the cloud


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 1, 2021)

Use your new phone!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's in the cloud


I don't think so it's not on wifi or anything like that. 



mysunnyboy said:


> Use your new phone!


I'm reclaiming it today. I promise.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It just records what's going on in front of me. Dad's convinced every car should have one.


Am I just out of the loop or what? Why?

@DarkWeb you’re in a cloud?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Am I just out of the loop or what? Why?
> 
> @DarkWeb you’re in a cloud?
> 
> View attachment 4812996


people doing stupid shit like this.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Am I just out of the loop or what? Why?
> 
> @DarkWeb you’re in a cloud?
> 
> View attachment 4812996


Some days...but I was making a joke that it was uploaded to "the cloud" https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloud_storage


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> people doing stupid shit like this.


No shit? Is that a big problem there?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Some days...but I was making a joke that it was uploaded to "the cloud" https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloud_storage


Mine’s called Fog


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> No shit? Is that a big problem there?


I don't think so. My dad thinks everyone is trying to either kill me or rip me off.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think so. My dad thinks everyone is trying to either kill me or rip me off.


Awwwww dad


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 1, 2021)

@shrxhky420 can we get a shot of mamashark’s shoe collection re glass collection?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Mine’s called Fog


Looks like the winter snow machine is about to turn on for the season. 8"-10" today and tomorrow.....18"-20" by Friday.......possibly 3' in the next 10 days. Ski season is coming


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Looks like the winter snow machine is about to turn on for the season. 8"-10" today tomorrow.....18"-20" by Friday.......possibly 3' in the next 10 days. Ski season is coming


There you go


----------



## mistergrafik (Feb 1, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> First arm money purchase, even before I leave Gainesville.
> 
> Green is my favorite color and blue is Barbie’s.View attachment 4812015View attachment 4812016View attachment 4812017


Your glass?


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think so. My dad thinks everyone is trying to either kill me or rip me off.


Not only should every car have a front facing dash cam, but they should have a rear facing one as well.

Hopefully you’ll never need it, but you’ll be happy you have it if you ever do.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 1, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Your glass?


No. It’s going to be my first purchase after, well long story. But no. Not yet.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 1, 2021)

Nap o’clock


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Not only should every car have a front facing dash cam, but they should have a rear facing one as well.
> 
> Hopefully you’ll never need it, but you’ll be happy you have it if you ever do.


I wish someone would make something a little more elegant. I hate the idea of cables hanging all over the place and wouldn't have used it if he didn't make it so I can't see the cables.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Use your new phone!


I'm switching over to it now. I was really patient and gave her lots of time.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm switching over to it now. I was really patient and gave her lots of time.


Yes you did!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 1, 2021)

Alright so I’m trying to sleep all day. Pretty nervous about dr tomorrow for my arm. Ct scans and I’m sure we’re going to talk about removing all that hardware.

WB is prepared for it and asked if I am. Idk how I feel about it. Well yes I do know. I don’t want anyone to cutting it up again.

Deposition via zoom on the 24th of February. Discovery part of this takes forever. Idk why, what’s to discover?

Anyway, it’s been a year. Tomorrow 02/02/2021 is 1 year after my first surgery on 02/02/2020.

2021, you need to straighten up and fly right or you’re fired, just like that orange creep over in palm beach.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 1, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wish someone would make something a little more elegant. I hate the idea of cables hanging all over the place and wouldn't have used it if he didn't make it so I can't see the cables.


Glue some lace to it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Alright so I’m trying to sleep all day. Pretty nervous about dr tomorrow for my arm. Ct scans and I’m sure we’re going to talk about removing all that hardware.
> 
> WB is prepared for it and asked if I am. Idk how I feel about it. Well yes I do know. I don’t want anyone to cutting it up again.
> 
> ...


You got this! Shit takes time.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You got this! Shit takes time.


Thank you


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 1, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Alright so I’m trying to sleep all day. Pretty nervous about dr tomorrow for my arm. Ct scans and I’m sure we’re going to talk about removing all that hardware.
> 
> WB is prepared for it and asked if I am. Idk how I feel about it. Well yes I do know. I don’t want anyone to cutting it up again.
> 
> ...


patience, you got this......just breathe and get through it....one step at a time...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 1, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Nap o’clock


Lady Napserly


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 1, 2021)

I just don’t know if I can deal with this again. Guess I’ve got no choice.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I just don’t know if I can deal with this again. Guess I’ve got no choice.View attachment 4813141


I look at it this way.

You already know you can do it because you already have. This isn't a unknown.....you got this.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I look at it this way.
> 
> You already know you can do it because you already have. This isn't a unknown.....you got this.


One good thing is it’s a great way to get a nap.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 1, 2021)

Amazing things happening in our world.










This tiny chameleon may be world’s smallest reptile


About the size of a sunflower seed, the newly described creature from Madagascar may already be critically endangered.




api.nationalgeographic.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 1, 2021)

I’ve got to post this so I don’t lose it. Need it when we redo the bathroom. Looks pretty easy.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 2, 2021)

I was having a great dream.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 2, 2021)

Go girl









U.S. voting rights activist Stacey Abrams nominated for Nobel Peace Prize


U.S. voting rights activist and Democratic Party politician Stacey Abrams has been nominated for this year's Nobel Peace Prize for her work to promote nonviolent change via the ballot box, a Norwegian lawmaker said on Monday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 2, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I was having a great dream.


What time is your appointment?


----------



## solakani (Feb 2, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Amazing things happening in our world.
> View attachment 4813643
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing. While on vacation, drove up Round Top Drive to catch a view of Honolulu and Waikiki. Came across a family picnic and watched children running from tree to tree with bucket and poles. It was a chameleon catch contest going on. Stick a pole near a branch and get a chameleon and put it in the bucket. One with the most wins.
Got you something to cheer you up. Want to see it?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What time is your appointment?


Ct scan is 12:15 and surgeon is 2:30. Vibe me out man!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 2, 2021)

solakani said:


> Amazing. While on vacation, drove up Round Top Drive to catch a view of Honolulu and Waikiki. Came across a family picnic and watched children running from tree to tree with bucket and poles. It was a chameleon catch contest going on. Stick a pole near a branch and get a chameleon and put it in the bucket. One with the most wins.
> Got you something to cheer you up. Want to see it?


Sure we do


----------



## solakani (Feb 2, 2021)

Best wishes!


Best wishes!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 2, 2021)

solakani said:


> Best wishes!
> 
> View attachment 4813841
> Best wishes!


WINNER of the Official Post of the Day


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 2, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ct scan is 12:15 and surgeon is 2:30. Vibe me out man!


Good luck and I'll be thinking about you


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Good luck and I'll be thinking about you


Thank you. I’ll be playing Pokémon as the wino drives.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2021)

kick ass today.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> kick ass today.


Thanks


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Alright so I’m trying to sleep all day. Pretty nervous about dr tomorrow for my arm. Ct scans and I’m sure we’re going to talk about *removing all that hardware.*
> 
> WB is prepared for it and asked if I am. Idk how I feel about it. Well yes I do know. I don’t want anyone to cutting it up again.
> 
> ...


On a positive note removing hardware is usually a lot easier on the patient then putting it in. I hope it is for you. Best of luck today.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2021)

appointment today?

if so.....go kick the shit out of it........you got this


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 2, 2021)

got one rolled and waiting for you when you get out.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 2, 2021)

Had my ct scan and X-rays and I asked for the X-rays from the er since the er dr told me they were “gnarly”. I want to see those.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Had my ct scan and X-rays and I asked for the X-rays from the er since the er dr told me they were “gnarly”. I want to see those.


did ya see it???


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 2, 2021)

I’ve been released!!!! No more Gainesville. They’re leaving the hardware in. Too much damage if they took it out.
WOOOOOO HOOOOOO

1 year ago today before surgery 
And today


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 2, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’ve been released!!!! No more Gainesville. They’re leaving the hardware in. Too much damage if they took it out.
> WOOOOOO HOOOOOO
> 
> 1 year ago today before surgery
> ...


Awesome! Glad it's done! 

Let's smoke


----------



## DCcan (Feb 2, 2021)

I need Vodka infusion for breakfast with a twisted knee. Those xrays made me scream.
Looks like 8-penny nails in one xray but that would probably hurt less. 
Just glad you got all your parts still attached.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 2, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I need Vodka infusion for breakfast with a twisted knee. Those xrays made me scream.
> Looks like 8-penny nails in one xray but that would probably hurt less.
> Just glad you got all your parts still attached.


Thanks man I sat in the hallway in the er crying and holding my arm together for several hours until they took X-rays and realize uh oh


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 2, 2021)

It’s all good. No more sad faces allowed in my brain.
Deposition is on the 24th


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 2, 2021)

Animals are so sweet. Was always a dog person. And dogs only. Until a 5 week old kitten adopted me. Molly was my first cat and I’ve had some ever since.









Cat Brought Stray Kitten Home from Backyard and Raised Him into Happiest Cat






www.lovemeow.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

Go away Florida Man.









Florida man with Florida tattooed on forehead arrested after calling 911 for ride home: cops


He’s a-head of the curve.




www.nydailynews.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Go away Florida Man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why you never fall asleep at a party with your shoes on lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's why you never fall asleep at a party with your shoes on lol


Can you imagine? What a dumbfuck.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2021)

@mysunnyboy How you doing today?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @mysunnyboy How you doing today?


I’m ok thanks for asking. 
Finally found some bud but it’s taking forever, as always with this kind of shit. Half of the reason I (hypothetically) started growing. Just cannot afford to keep buying dispensary bud. Best deal is $43 an eighth. Fuck that. 

We’re waiting on purple project, if anyone’s ever heard of this strain.

Picked up her nephew at auto shop and played Pokémon with the mermaids. 

Came home and she’s making TOAST gd it lol


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My dispensary does a patient appreciation bag once a month. You gotta spend a few hundred dollars to get it, but FUCK is it worth it!
> 
> 13 pre-rolls, including 5 that are infused with concentrates
> 
> ...


Options!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

Damn near black


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 3, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4815236
> 
> Damn near black


what tha?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> what tha?


Purple project 









Marijuana Seeds | Largest collections of cannabis seeds to buy and grow


Marijuana Seeds is the leading cannabis website to learn about marijuana. Explore new weed strains, grow and where to buy cannabis seeds.




www.marijuanaseeds.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 3, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Purple project
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice.....interesting cross too.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice.....interesting cross too.....


It’s gggggggggreat


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 3, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> It’s gggggggggreat


I'd bet.....

I had to break into one of my stashes last night......it was a nice smooth smoke too.....course I didn't realize a little later it was 2am and I'm play NBA basketball on the xbox.....talk about keep me awake....


----------



## DCcan (Feb 3, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


>


it's surreal just like the first time, lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


>


That makes me lol I had to leave it here so I don’t forget it. He’s such a fuckn idiot.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 4, 2021)

WTAF


The cats are sitting on the vents, getting their butts warmed. Kinda wish I was a cat sometimes. They do whatever they want. Wait, maybe I’m a cat.

Apparently I forgot I’ve got a nerve block in my knee this morning.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 4, 2021)

LOVE 









Cat Bounced Back with Her Own Kitten, Adopts 2 Others and Helps Them Thrive






www.lovemeow.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 4, 2021)

Good morning ski friend @DarkWeb 

@Jeffislovinlife shiny zigs just for you


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 4, 2021)

Et voila


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 4, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Good morning ski friend @DarkWeb
> 
> @Jeffislovinlife shiny zigs just for youView attachment 4815847


Morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2021)

Morning, oddly warm out today.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, oddly warm out today.


Schnice
Oddly cold out today


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Schnice
> Oddly cold out today


gotta get your butt on a vent lol.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> gotta get your butt on a vent lol.


I’ve been texting Marls. She said she’s freezing down there in Miami town.

She’s trying to get me to read a book on how to deal with negative people or something, I haven’t looked at it yet. I said honey you need to use your God given ignore button.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 4, 2021)

Barbie: traffic is great 

God: hold my beer


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’ve been texting Marls. She said she’s freezing down there in Miami town.
> 
> She’s trying to get me to read a book on how to deal with negative people or something, I haven’t looked at it yet. I said honey you need to use your God given ignore button.


I think that comes with maturity. I still haven't figured out what battles to fight.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2021)

I was approved for a $4,500 bursary to uoft that I can use for any of their undergraduate programs. I can't believe how easy it is to get free money lol. Plus I get a $550 alumni discount.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was approved for a $4,500 bursary to uoft that I can use for any of their undergraduate programs. I can't believe how easy it is to get free money lol. Plus I get a $550 alumni discount.


Awesome! STEM for sure, whatever you like really. If I were to advise anyone it would be engineering of any sort.
She’s got a master’s in research psychology, whatever tf that means


----------



## Rdubz (Feb 4, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> sarahJane211 said:
> I'm not a sexist, I love women (If I didn't love women, I wouldn't have had sex with so many of them).
> The problem I do have is with the potential price I have to pay for the product I might receive (both before and up to 20 years after the event).
> Makes me feel sorry for guys like Shia LaBeouf and Johnny Depp who haven't learned yet.
> Relationships with women just aren't worth the risk or expense.


Soo random ! For a signature , lmao


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Awesome! STEM for sure, whatever you like really. If I were to advise anyone it would be engineering of any sort.
> She’s got a master’s in research psychology, whatever tf that means


Mechanical engineering is what I'm most interested in. I have my bba in accounting and used to be cma. I haven't done the annual courses to maintain my certification in years. I'm not interested in chasing another degree, I just want take courses that I find interesting.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Awesome! STEM for sure, whatever you like really. If I were to advise anyone it would be engineering of any sort.
> She’s got a master’s in research psychology, whatever tf that means


Is she going for her phd?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is she going for her phd?


Idk what her real plans are. She’s young yet as well. She does marketing research I think.

Got another hip injection and a nerve block in my knee. Super Bowl ready


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 4, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Idk what her real plans are. She’s young yet as well. She does marketing research I think.
> 
> Got another hip injection and a nerve block in my knee. Super Bowl ready


When is the super bowl?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> When is the super bowl?


Uhhhh

When is the super bowl wino? THIS SUNDAY!

It’s this Sunday lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2021)

my idea of a super bowl.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> my idea of a super bowl.


I love you


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 4, 2021)

Just picked up my glasses. So you’ve got brown hair huh?


----------



## DCcan (Feb 4, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Just picked up my glasses. So you’ve got brown hair huh?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 4, 2021)

DCcan said:


>


I see what you did there


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 4, 2021)

Time check!!!!!!


Does everyone see shit all blurry? Bifocals are good but the rest, idk


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 5, 2021)

Time check


----------



## solakani (Feb 5, 2021)

4:20am


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 5, 2021)

solakani said:


> 4:20am


Predawn bong hits here. Happy Friday.


----------



## solakani (Feb 5, 2021)

Blackberry. Better get growing.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 5, 2021)

solakani said:


> Blackberry. Better get growing.
> 
> View attachment 4816863


I like black Jack a lot. Seems like you’re a fan of black as well lol


----------



## solakani (Feb 5, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I like black Jack a lot. Seems like you’re a fan of black as well lol


Black Do-lato (Dosidos x Gelato x Blackberry Kush) In House Genetics. Non feminized seeds. First time growing a male flower.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 5, 2021)

@shrxhky420 go to sleep, you’re getting sleepier and sleepier...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 5, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> @shrxhky420 go to sleep, you’re getting sleepier and sleepier...
> View attachment 4816906


It's almost 420 here. No time for sleep. 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 5, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's almost 420 here. No time for sleep.
> 
> SH420


Wake up first, or you’ll ruin your new glasses


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 5, 2021)

Hi


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 5, 2021)

Did you get any sleep last night?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hi


You know it 




Laughing Grass said:


> Did you get any sleep last night?


Like 2 hours . Then the steroids kicked in and I ate anything celiac free shit I could find. Btw chocolate pudding cups are fine. Put some peanut butter on the spoon and it’s not too bad.
Did the kitchen stuff. Dishes, coffee maker, stove (damn cats).
What about you? Did you get everything setup on the phone? Get Pokémon dude.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 5, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> You know it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I didn't realize steroids made you hungry.

lol I haven't installed pokemon, I'll do that today. I'm home alone until tomorrow, the me time was nice yesterday but now I'm bored. I wish my dog could talk lol.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 5, 2021)

Been napping. Got a text asking if I want some hash.
This is an acceptable way to wake me.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 5, 2021)

FYI Don’t use Petco for dog training. You get suckered in and your wife will end up spending $ every damn week.

New sweater. It’s ok I guess. You can see the Ethan Allen cat scratching chair beside her. smh


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 5, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> FYI Don’t use Petco for dog training. You get suckered in and your wife will end up spending $ every damn week.
> 
> New sweater. It’s ok I guess. You can see the Ethan Allen cat scratching chair beside her. smh
> 
> View attachment 4817413


happens to the best of us...lol

p.s that's one place I don't take my wife too...js


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 5, 2021)

Crosses my fingers on sleeping in. Smoked that purple kief, woooo. Add trazodone and I’m about to crash.

Until tomorrow brain. 

Sweet dreams everyone.

I listen to this sometimes. I listened for thirty days and it sank in. Love the Buddha statue story.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 6, 2021)

I had to listen to guided meditation all night to avoid listening to SNORE @curious2garden can attest to her SNORE

Hope the rest of you slept well.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 6, 2021)

My wife and dog have the exact same snore, even snore in harmony usually.
It's uncanny, same rhythm, frequency.. too stubborn to admit she even snores, much less exactly like the dog.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 6, 2021)

DCcan said:


> My wife and dog have the exact same snore, even snore in harmony usually.
> It's uncanny, same rhythm, frequency.. too stubborn to admit she even snores, much less exactly like the dog.


I’ve got audio evidence. Record app brother. 

And she runs the dog off!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2021)

DCcan said:


> My wife and dog have the exact same snore, even snore in harmony usually.
> It's uncanny, same rhythm, frequency.. too stubborn to admit she even snores, much less exactly like the dog.


Lucky for me only my dog snores.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 6, 2021)

DCcan said:


> My wife and dog have the exact same snore, even snore in harmony usually.
> It's uncanny, same rhythm, frequency.. too stubborn to admit she even snores, much less exactly like the dog.


ditto. except our dog is a 130lb Boerbel that can snore like a champ. she's louder than the wife.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Lucky for me only my dog snores.


Which one? lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 6, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> ditto. except our dog is a 130lb Boerbel that can snore like a champ. she's louder than the wife.


Pictures, of the dog?


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Which one? lol


Yes


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 6, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 4817988


Oh my gosh


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 6, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh my gosh


she's a big baby.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 7, 2021)

Super sour diesel 

aaaahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 7, 2021)

a little Awake and bake with Tycho this mornin:


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 7, 2021)

Here goes super bowl Sunday.
Breakfast of Tostitos and cheese and some wings. 
We’re partying in this house.

What are y’all eating today?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Here goes super bowl Sunday.
> Breakfast of Tostitos and cheese and some wings.
> We’re partying in this house.
> 
> What are y’all eating today?


I just posted it....


DarkWeb said:


> It's starting to smell good in here. Wings, cheese steak baked potato, popcorn chicken, homemade poppers, veggies, dips chips, cheese and sausage platter, fruits and nuts. I'm not a big football fan but today I am! Party on!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I just posted it....


YUM
I’m gonna pick up some more pre 98 bubba. 
GO BUCS


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 7, 2021)

HAAAAAA

Here’s my lawyer flashing his medical marijuana card.






Orlando attorney John Morgan flashes medical marijuana card instead of ID in viral video


The video has racked up over 230,000 views in one day.




www.fox13news.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> HAAAAAA
> 
> Here’s my lawyer flashing his medical marijuana card.
> 
> ...


Stoner move! LOL


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Stoner move! LOL


He got us medical marijuana. Otherwise I’d still be a rebel. 




I want to learn how to take Sparkee in the car with me. He has become such a mama’s boy. He says mama mama. I wonder how you train them to ride in the car.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 7, 2021)

That’s obviously the super sour diesel talking.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 7, 2021)

Woke up just in time for Miley Cyrus and Joan Jett. 
So far so good.
Got some gorgi og and wow that is a nice buzz.
I’m going to try coffee in my bong.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Woke up just in time for Miley Cyrus and Joan Jett.
> So far so good.
> Got some gorgi og and wow that is a nice buzz.
> I’m going to try coffee in my bong.


Coffee straight or cream and sugar?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Coffee straight or cream and sugar?


Cowboy coffee a la @shrxhky420


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Cowboy coffee a la @shrxhky420


How was it?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How was it?


Idk yet. I’ve gotta wait until she’s done drinking it. I can’t wait.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2021)

What's normal.....Tom Brady wins the Superbowl........again.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What's normal.....Tom Brady wins the Superbowl........again.....


----------



## solakani (Feb 8, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351017125444546568


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 8, 2021)

Went to the beach, had lunch. Finally more seagulls than people. Beautiful day.

Packing a bowl and watching my boy watch a squirrel.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

Blue dream haze, where have you been all my life?

What should we do today? Let’s try to have a good day.

Wtf was that dream about? Pokémon! Yes it was a Pokémon dream where I kicked ass. Guess we played quite a bit yesterday. It was a good day.

I love my wife. Took 43 years to find her but it was worth it. She brought me coffee and pain pills and weed this morning when I couldn’t get past the bedroom. She does this every morning that I need it.

Sometimes I wonder how I got here and I curse God. Then there she is. Reminding me of my blessings.













No  allowed


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

Reddit - AnimalsBeingBros - Piggies snuggling with cat!

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalsBeingBros/comments/lfn9tn


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2021)

Morning, There's FINALLY been an up on Canada post, package is moving again.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Morning, There's FINALLY been an up on Canada post, package is moving again.


lol ok


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

We’re considering moving to Mexico. For real.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2021)

What? Florida isn't crazy enough?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What? Florida isn't crazy enough?


Weather is better. Dollar is strong. Friends live there and love it. Considering it. Probably won’t happen though. I’ve never been there.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Weather is better. Dollar is strong. Friends live there and love it. Considering it. Probably won’t happen though. I’ve never been there.


I've been there twice but only stayed at resorts. Last time in 2017 trying to get out during the Puebla earthquake, it was almost impossible.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've been there twice but only stayed at resorts. Last time in 2017 trying to get out during the Puebla earthquake, it was almost impossible.


Do you habla espangol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Do you habla espangol


Beyond the taco bell menu? No. Such a big change moving countries, is there a lot of red tape gaining permanent residency?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Beyond the taco bell menu? No. Such a big change moving countries, is there a lot of red tape gaining permanent residency?


Just bring money and they’ll love you.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Beyond the taco bell menu? No. Such a big change moving countries, is there a lot of red tape gaining permanent residency?


I’ve been researching. Seems easy enough.









There are 1.5 million Americans living in Mexico — here are 8 things Americans wished they'd known before they moved


Take it from people who made the move — if you're thinking of packing up for Mexico, there are a few things you should know first.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Beyond the taco bell menu? No. Such a big change moving countries, is there a lot of red tape gaining permanent residency?


I lived there for a few years. It was a bitch when it came to paperwork. Every year I had to go back and renew my stay.


SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I lived there for a few years. It was a bitch when it came to paperwork. Every year I had to go back and renew my stay.
> 
> 
> SH420


On a temporary basis? You may need to teach me espanish. J’parle francais mais non Spanish lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> On a temporary basis? You may need to teach me espanish. J’parle francais mais non Spanish lol


Venez au Canada



shrxhky420 said:


> I lived there for a few years. It was a bitch when it came to paperwork. Every year I had to go back and renew my stay.
> 
> 
> SH420


You still have to pay taxes in the US as an expat don't you?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Venez au Canada
> 
> 
> 
> You still have to pay taxes in the US as an expat don't you?


I don’t pay taxes now. I doubt I’ll have to pay US taxes.









Condo for Sale in Tulum, Quintana Roo $296,562


95 sqm Condo For Sale in Tulum Tulum, Quintana Roo. For Sale at $296,562.00. Beautiful apartment for sale in Tulum! , Tulum.



www.remaxmaya.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Venez au Canada


HAHAHA NO


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

She says we need a yard for the dog. I said what dog. ooooops









Condo for Sale in La Veleta, Tulum, Quintana Roo $164,853


89.11 sqm Condo For Sale in La Veleta Tulum, Quintana Roo. For Sale at $164,853.00. Condo for sale in La Veleta, La Veleta.



www.remaxmaya.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> HAHAHA NO


pourquoi ? It's freezing a third of the year, everything costs 30 - 40% more than it would in the US... if you can get them at all and you need a minimum $100K salary to live comfortably in any of our major cities. 

Yea I'm not selling this well.... can I come with you to Mexico?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> pourquoi ? It's freezing a third of the year, everything costs 30 - 40% more than it would in the US... if you can get them at all and you need a minimum $100K salary to live comfortably in any of our major cities.
> 
> Yea I'm not selling this well.... can I come with you to Mexico?


Oui


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 9, 2021)

ok what's with all this mexico talk here.......hmmmm

miss that place...btw...had a lot of fun down there...


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 9, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I don’t pay taxes now. I doubt I’ll have to pay US taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a deal? That's less than 500 square feet. 























And no skiing......


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's a deal? That's less than 500 square feet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering what we want, yes I think so. Honestly we don’t live in our other rooms or use the other bathroom. We’re in the kitchen, bedroom or porches normally.

The col in this country is ridiculous and I live in a relatively inexpensive area.

I’d like my cash to buy as much as possible. Going to be 55 in July. I’d like our monthly income to not be below or at the poverty level.

I used to make a lot of money and I’d like to go back to that feeling even if I can’t work anymore.

Idk if that makes sense to anyone. But I’d rather be comfortable in another country, then worry in my own.

Don’t get me wrong, we live just fine in this paradise, but there are other places which would be paradise as well.

Five minutes from the Caribbean Sea? Rooftop bar and pool? Pools everywhere. Water and sand everywhere. Ahhhhhh super sour diesel take me away...









Annual consumer expenditure U.S. 2021 | Statista


In 2021, the average annual expenditures of consumer units in the United States totaled to 66,928 U.S.




www.statista.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

Works for me. I’m a criminal here, I mean hypothetically. Keep Florida residence and stock up every 7 months.









At Last, Mexico Publishes Medical Cannabis Regulations


On January 12th, Mexico took a significant step forward in cannabis reform when the nation's health ministry published rules regulating the use of medicinal cannabis. Hopefully, this will be the first of many major cannabis reform measures we see in Mexico this year.




www.forbes.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

Tattoo ideas before I lose them in that damn icloud.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

A little more on Mexican living. We’re actually kind of serious about it. Only thing I may miss is my dr but I’m sure I can find others.









Cost of Living in Mexico (2022)


I've lived in multiple cities and beach towns across Mexico. This shares exactly what it costs to live a good life in Mexico as an expat.




alittleadrift.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 9, 2021)

when was the last time you were in Mexico? like vacation??


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> when was the last time you were in Mexico? like vacation??


Never been


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 9, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Never been


figured you had...hmmm

just a suggestion, go down for vacay to get the lay of the land first, get to know your surroundings and such,this way you don't get shell shock......it's a beautiful country and some great people along with awesome food...just a little fucked up cause of the cartels, that's one of the reasons I quit going down was because of them.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> figured you had...hmmm
> 
> just a suggestion, go down for vacay to get the lay of the land first, get to know your surroundings and such,this way you don't get shell shock......it's a beautiful country and some great people along with awesome food...just a little fucked up cause of the cartels, that's one of the reasons I quit going down was because of them.


Wife knows people who live there so we’re thinking of starting by visiting them and see how they go through their days.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 9, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Wife knows people who live there so we’re thinking of starting by visiting them and see how they go through their days.


ah ok...that would prolly be the best....

.just be careful if you do.....even just visiting.....

p.s might need to work on that Spanish just fyi.....and always where your money in your front pocket


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> ah ok...that would prolly be the best....
> 
> .just be careful if you do.....even just visiting.....
> 
> p.s might need to work on that Spanish just fyi.....and always where your money in your front pocket


you have pockets?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you have pockets?


today yes, 6 of them in the SHORTS I'm wearing today...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> today yes, 6 of them in the SHORTS I'm wearing today...


I have fake pockets


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 9, 2021)

I dunno if I should wonder about that.....


or.....

just say....oooookkkkaaayyy....

hmmm


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> We’re considering moving to Mexico. For real.


Bueno!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have fake pockets


Kids jeans are like that......sure you where in the right section?


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I don’t pay taxes now. I doubt I’ll have to pay US taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you gotta find the next big beach town that nobody has discovered yet. like puerto penasco about 15 years ago (rocky point)


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> you gotta find the next big beach town that nobody has discovered yet. like puerto penasco about 15 years ago (rocky point)


Yes and no. I’d like some civilization you know.
I understand what you’re saying though.
It’s a Latin based language right? lol actually I took a semester in college and couldn’t keep it separate in my head from my 4 years of French. Not sure how I passed.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 9, 2021)

What is this moving to Mexico what the hell we got rid of trump


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 9, 2021)

I was thinking about visiting Vietnam. I hear you can live pretty well in some ex-pat beach resort towns for some of the cheapest living costs in the world.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 9, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Yes and no. I’d like some civilization you know.
> I understand what you’re saying though.
> It’s a Latin based language right? lol actually I took a semester in college and couldn’t keep it separate in my head from my 4 years of French. Not sure how I passed.


think they're an app for your phone so that way you can learn?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 9, 2021)

Whoops that's right he moved to Florida


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Kids jeans are like that......sure you where in the right section?


like nipples on a man.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> think they're an app for your phone so that way you can learn?











Learn a language for free


Learn languages by playing a game. It's 100% free, fun, and scientifically proven to work.




www.duolingo.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Yes and no. I’d like some civilization you know.
> I understand what you’re saying though.
> It’s a Latin based language right? lol actually I took a semester in college and couldn’t keep it separate in my head from my 4 years of French. Not sure how I passed.


we looked briefly at spending a month down there (not buying). it was a sleepy little town on the pacific side about halfway down. it was like 20 mins to a grocery store and a hospital. they had wifi for the wife to work and me and the kiddo and the dog would have beach time all day. covid f'd that plan up though.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Learn a language for free
> 
> 
> Learn languages by playing a game. It's 100% free, fun, and scientifically proven to work.
> ...


yep that's it.....I need to brush up on my Spanglish anyways....little outa practice ya know


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I was thinking about visiting Vietnam. I hear you can live pretty well in some ex-pat beach resort towns for some of the cheapest living costs in the world.


i wanna do the N to S train ride in vietnam. maybe a week in cambodia too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> we looked briefly at spending a month down there (not buying). it was a sleepy little town on the pacific side about halfway down. it was like 20 mins to a grocery store and a hospital. they had wifi for the wife to work and me and the kiddo and the dog would have beach time all day. covid f'd that plan up though.


sounds like a killer spot, mine spot was on the gulf side in the mid to late 90's


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> sounds like a killer spot, mine spot was on the gulf side in the mid to late 90's


i think i'd rather be on the gulf side. ocean is a bit more user-friendly.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> like nipples on a man.
> 
> View attachment 4821171


Just like pockets.....if it's not there it'll look weird


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i wanna do the N to S train ride in vietnam. maybe a week in cambodia too.


I wanna do N to S or S to N on a motorbike over there too. So cool that Cambodia and Thailand are fairly accessible too, with the 3 month visa they make it fairly negotiable


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> like nipples on a man


I have nipples Greg, can you milk me?


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I wanna do N to S or S to N on a motorbike over there too. So cool that Cambodia and Thailand are fairly accessible too, with the 3 month visa they make it fairly negotiable


yeah, after that long ass plane ride(s) to get there, i'd want a month probably.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> yeah, after that long ass plane ride(s) to get there, i'd want a month probably.


6 weeks myself. Already budgeted for when covid vaccines are readily available

trying to get my ex to fly out with my daughter for a week so I don’t have to be away from my kiddo. Told her I’d pay for her trip...lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> 6 weeks myself. Already budgeted for when covid vaccines are readily available


nice! we are still in just the "wish list" phase atm.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i think i'd rather be on the gulf side. ocean is a bit more user-friendly.


gulf side is nice.....I know the place I stayed at was nice, beaches were clean and warm water......nice fishing too...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> I have nipples Greg, can you milk me?


----------



## solakani (Feb 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> gulf side is nice.....I know the place I stayed at was nice, beaches were clean and warm water......nice fishing too...


Gulf side has world class reefs but Pacific side has the best weather for winter.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 9, 2021)

solakani said:


> Gulf side has world class reefs but Pacific side has the best weather for winter.


I went to the pacific side once, and that was for my bday one year.....rather liked it honestly....I just stayed on the gulf side for most of my tenor while I was there....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

Now we’re talking.

Love your thoughts @Jeffislovinlife , that sob is in my state. Grrrrrr.

Life is too expensive here. And boring.


----------



## solakani (Feb 9, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I don’t pay taxes now. I doubt I’ll have to pay US taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Location, location, location. Not for me but consider downsize a little or upgrade another $40K for a spot in Aldea Zama, Tulum.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 9, 2021)

own your own home period......for about 6k more...

pacific side...




__





Property for Sale in Nayarit Guadalupe Victoria - San Blas, Nayarit - realtor.com


Find Property for sale in Nayarit Guadalupe Victoria - San Blas, Nayarit. Search for real estate and find the latest listings of Nayarit Guadalupe Victoria - San Blas, Nayarit Property for sale.




www.realtor.com


----------



## solakani (Feb 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> own your own home period......for about 6k more...
> 
> pacific side...
> 
> ...


Ad is misleading. Location is not Riviera Nayarit. It is in La Penita de Jaltemba Nayarit. It is 2 hours drive to Puerto Vallarta.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 9, 2021)

solakani said:


> Ad is misleading. Location is not Riviera Nayarit. It is in La Penita de Jaltemba Nayarit. It is 2 hours drive to Puerto Vallarta.


yeah I read that too......heck I'm a pot grower, being that outside the cities like that isn't a problem.....lol

plus it's 2 story with a little yardage...


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 9, 2021)

couple nice ones in Veracruz I'm seeing...

still like my island idea overall...


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 9, 2021)

Still no skiing.....just saying....


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Still no skiing.....just saying....


water sking?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> water sking?


Yeah, no....same name, not the same number.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, no....same name, not the same number.....


Same type thrill?

Love your links btw. I want comfortable. Beach. Shopping. I don’t want any work. I can’t do any work. Yard I guess is a must because of Angel Mozzarella but could probably get cheap a gardener


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

Oh yeah, burned my chin. Bacon grease splashed. Not pop, splash. I forgot why I hate cooking with bacon. But YUM


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 9, 2021)

But maybe....is this big down there?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> But maybe....is this big down there?


Well yes of course!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> couple nice ones in Veracruz I'm seeing...
> 
> still like my island idea overall...


I lived in the state capital of Veracruz. Xalapa. And I was in Puebla for about 6 months. This was from 92-95. Good times. 
My mom is from Xalapa. She was on her way back when my sister's husband was diagnosed with cancer. She's either going back to Mexico or moving to Texas. She's not sure yet. I'm sure covid has probably changed some of her timing on her move. 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 10, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I lived in the state capital of Veracruz. Xalapa. And I was in Puebla for about 6 months. This was from 92-95. Good times.
> My mom is from Xalapa. She was on her way back when my sister's husband was diagnosed with cancer. She's either going back to Mexico or moving to Texas. She's not sure yet. I'm sure covid has probably changed some of her timing on her move.
> 
> SH420


So I’ll have relatives in Mexico


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 10, 2021)

Oh yeah, much better.

Why do I continue to wake at 4:20? Literally 4:20. For years and years, 4:20 am. Maybe I wake up at 5:02 am just as much but it doesn’t mean anything to me? Hmmmmm, dk dc...

Limoncello is the winner this morning.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 10, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I lived in the state capital of Veracruz. Xalapa. And I was in Puebla for about 6 months. This was from 92-95. Good times.
> My mom is from Xalapa. She was on her way back when my sister's husband was diagnosed with cancer. She's either going back to Mexico or moving to Texas. She's not sure yet. I'm sure covid has probably changed some of her timing on her move.
> 
> SH420


Is she there now? For your sister?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 10, 2021)

Why is it so dark?

Anyone else dream of Mexico last night?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 10, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Why is it so dark?
> 
> Anyone else dream of Mexico last night?


You're supposed to be sleeping.

And no lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You're supposed to be sleeping.
> 
> And no lol


Is it raining?
Do you remember the chat room here? It’s been awhile. It was cool but I always got stuck in there with FAB


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 10, 2021)

Smoking deep purple thru black coffee now. I had to try it. Here we go.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 10, 2021)

NO NO BAD IDEA TOO HOT!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> NO NO BAD IDEA TOO HOT!


lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol


And now my breakfast of champions aka that celiac bitch.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2021)

damn that looks like a good breakfast. How are you doing with your diet? Got this celiac thing figured out now?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 10, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Is it raining?
> Do you remember the chat room here? It’s been awhile. It was cool but I always got stuck in there with FAB


It's sunny here....and supposedto be sunny and cold till Saturday. Perfect igloo building weather


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2021)

There was a chatroom here? Must have been before my time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> There was a chatroom here? Must have been before my time.


I also don't remember it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2021)

Newbie


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> damn that looks like a good breakfast. How are you doing with your diet? Got this celiac thing figured out now?


It’s something to put bacon on lol I’m not dieting anymore. Haven’t been really. It just seems that anything celiac good is healthy and celiac bad is delicious


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> There was a chatroom here? Must have been before my time.





DarkWeb said:


> I also don't remember it.


It was pretty cool and really handy. Except for FAB


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> It’s something to put bacon on lol I’m not dieting anymore. Haven’t been really. It just seems that anything celiac good is healthy and celiac bad is delicious


Sorry diet was poor choice of words, I meant figuring out your trigger foods.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sorry diet was poor choice of words, I meant figuring out your trigger foods.


No it’s good, I’ve lost 25 lbs without trying so there’s that. Everyone tells me it’s hard on the body so I kinda expect some shit. That way I’m not surprised


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 10, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Is she there now? For your sister?


She's here. Lives in San Jose. Now that my brother in law has had his surgery and is recovering, she may start thinking about leaving again. 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> It was pretty cool and really handy. Except for *FAB *


FAB? 



mysunnyboy said:


> No it’s good, I’ve lost 25 lbs without trying so there’s that. Everyone tells me it’s hard on the body so I kinda expect some shit. That way I’m not surprised


I'm not surprised you lost that much considering how often you were getting sick. I did good in January with the no sweets thing... can't say the same about February.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> FAB?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised you lost that much considering how often you were getting sick. I did good in January with the no sweets thing... can't say the same about February.


FAB was a member here. 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 10, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> FAB was a member here.
> 
> SH420


He was something here for sure.

I’m so glad he’s doing better. I know it’s a relief for all of you.




Laughing Grass said:


> FAB?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised you lost that much considering how often you were getting sick. I did good in January with the no sweets thing... can't say the same about February.


Tell me what you’ve been eating just so I know people still eat tasty food!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 10, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> He was something here for sure.
> *
> I’m so glad he’s doing better. I know it’s a relief for all of you.*
> 
> ...


Thanks. Feels like our family has been through the wringer... 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> He was something here for sure.
> 
> I’m so glad he’s doing better. I know it’s a relief for all of you.
> 
> ...


like it's been going out of style lol. 







That avatar cracks me up.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> like it's been going out of style lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much sums everything in life up with one look.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


wtaf
That ain’t steak


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 10, 2021)

I just watched it again and I think I may vomit lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 10, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> NO NO BAD IDEA TOO HOT!


iced coffee in the bong.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I just watched it again and I think I may vomit lol


I'm in as soon as we have the tech to print cookies.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 10, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> iced coffee in the bong.


That’s next in the big bong.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 10, 2021)

I’m going to get some gluten free cookies. There’s supposed to be Oreos. Dear God, please can I have a cookie?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 10, 2021)

I think I need coffee


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 10, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m going to get some gluten free cookies. There’s supposed to be Oreos. Dear God, please can I have a cookie?


lots of gluten free beers too! and a bag of pork rinds (salt and vinegar my fave)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m going to get some gluten free cookies. There’s supposed to be Oreos. Dear God, please can I have a cookie?


The girl guides toffee-tastic and caramel chocolate chip are gluten free... and made with real girl guides.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The girl guides toffee-tastic and caramel chocolate chip are gluten free... and made with real girl guides.


girl guides = girl scouts??


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 10, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Anyone else dream of Mexico last night?



I did, something that had to do with beer buckets, a doobie.....and something else which I am not mentioning....


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> I did, something that had to do with beer buckets, a doobie.....and something else which I am not mentioning....


i hope not a donkey show. lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> girl guides = girl scouts??


Yup, had to look it up. I didn't realize they're called Girl Scouts down there.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yup, had to look it up. I didn't realize they're called Girl Scouts down there.


pre girl scouts are called brownies here.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 10, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i hope not a donkey show. lol.


no no no.......but it did have to do with a lawn chair and a beach........and something bout a bikini top used as ear muffs.....eh I dunno...I'm awake now....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> I did, something that had to do with beer buckets, a doobie.....and something else which I am not mentioning....


Awesome


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> pre girl scouts are called brownies here.


here too and Sparks for pre-k and kindergarten girls.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> here too and Sparks for pre-k and kindergarten girls.


I was a brownie. My mother hated it so I became a pot smoker


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I was a brownie. My mother hated it so I became a pot smoker


 me too and the rotary club... being raised rural sucked.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> me too and the rotary club... being raised rural sucked.


What’s rotary club?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 10, 2021)

@curious2garden is it true our brain and skin are made up of the same material during cellular development?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> me too and the rotary club... being raised rural sucked.


I love the woods!


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 10, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I was a brownie. My mother hated it so I became a pot smoker


i was made to go to boy scouts. i told them i'd try it for 2 weeks and 2 wks later, all my dad saw was me hauling ass out of my last meeting.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> What’s rotary club?


They're fundraising clubs for community development. As soon as I was old enough to be left home alone I stopped going.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're fundraising clubs for community development. As soon as I was old enough to be left home alone I stopped going.


I thought that’s what taxes were for?


----------



## DCcan (Feb 10, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i was made to go to boy scouts. i told them i'd try it for 2 weeks and 2 wks later, all my dad saw was me hauling ass out of my last meeting.


Our pack lasted 2 hrs. We got sworn in, the mother started a group on an indoor project, and the rest of us were in the yard and got a headstart on our badges.
She came back out to find a fire, some small trees getting cut down for shelter, knife throwing, and a small group missing who went into the woods.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 10, 2021)

That sunshine is for you , @mysunnyboy .


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 10, 2021)

DCcan said:


> That sunshine is for you , @mysunnyboy .
> 
> View attachment 4822139


love the repurposed buoy xmas tree!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> @curious2garden is it true our brain and skin are made up of the same material during cellular development?


Yup, human embryogenesis prior to differentiation.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yup, human embryogenesis prior to differentiation.


See I knew I should've just posted "yes" and looked smart


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 10, 2021)

DCcan said:


> That sunshine is for you , @mysunnyboy .
> 
> View attachment 4822139


wow how did you know I needed that right now?! Thanks


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

What a crazy ass dream. Woke up at 4:30 and took pain pills and went back to sleep. There was sideways lightening and the road rose and rocked and rolled. I was trying to pick up the wino but there was this storm. I tried to call but I forgot where she was. Frantic dream yuk.

Gogi OG for breakfast. I think I’m gonna fast today. Just feel like cleaning it all out.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 11, 2021)

It's ok it only happen because you slept in by a whole 10 minutes lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2021)

Morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2021)

@mysunnyboy 

*February 11, 2021, 6:35 am*
Departed USPS Regional Facility
METRO NY DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
Your item departed our USPS facility in METRO NY DISTRIBUTION CENTER on February 11, 2021 at 6:35 am. The item is currently in transit to the destination.

I must have inadvertently selected the camel delivery option.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @mysunnyboy
> 
> *February 11, 2021, 6:35 am*
> Departed USPS Regional Facility
> ...


looks more like turtle speed.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @mysunnyboy
> 
> *February 11, 2021, 6:35 am*
> Departed USPS Regional Facility
> ...


I thought it was tortoise travel...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> looks more like turtle speed.....


IKR! Toronto to NY 14 days?!?!? Guaranteed delivery date was Feb 9. 



mysunnyboy said:


> I thought it was tortoise travel...


Donkey and sherpa was too rich for my blood.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> IKR! Toronto to NY 14 days?!?!? Guaranteed delivery date was Feb 9.
> 
> 
> 
> Donkey and sherpa was too rich for my blood.


No llamas available either?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> IKR! Toronto to NY 14 days?!?!? Guaranteed delivery date was Feb 9.


think if it was down where i'm at...lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> think if it was down where i'm at...lol


It's coming close to your neck of the woods... still another 1,100 miles to go.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's coming close to your neck of the woods... still another 1,100 miles to go.


via turtle speed....end of March arrival....lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

No no no you can’t eat that!



She’s gone, I’ve got to hide all her celiac poison. Witches spell. I need bread.



Oh wait I can smoke this instead.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

Or this


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

Or maybe


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 13, 2021)

Weird color to the sky this morning. Black to the west with the sun rising behind me. The forest was red. Can’t see it now because of the rain.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 13, 2021)

Oh yeah, weird morning.

Wished my “ex step daughter” a happy early birthday yesterday. We messaged each other for a while this morning.

She gave me an earful. Her mother, my ex, is now a hopeless alcoholic and is living with daughter. Mother’s husband took off 6 years ago because of the drinking. Mother has been hospitalized for weeks at a time with liver problems from drinking. Daughter has lost her husband as a result of the mother living with them. Daughter has a gorgeous little girl and is a terrific mom.

The ex cheated on me with the husband who took off and I found out from someone else.

I know why she’s drinking. Daughter knows why she’s drinking. Sons know why she’s drinking.

Part of me says oh no, this is terrible. Part of me says I TOLD YOU SO.

The ex tried to play of like she wasn’t gay. The ex told the kids that she wasn’t. The ex pursued me. The ex is gay. 

Btw, she only had a few beers here and there when we were together.

Be true to yourself


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 13, 2021)

Amelia island


----------



## DCcan (Feb 13, 2021)

I have a couple island jobs, this is the only one I have to row to...in a 9ft dinky. 
Tourist try to get in, then hope you sink on the way over, or confuse a seal with a shark, try to scream and save you...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 13, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I have a couple island jobs, this is the only one I have to row to...in a 9ft dinky.
> Tourist try to get in, then hope you sink on the way over, or confuse a seal with a shark, try to scream and save you...


You do what???!!! That’s beautiful but the wrong kind of island for me lol


----------



## DCcan (Feb 13, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> You do what???!!! That’s beautiful but the wrong kind of island for me lol


I have to walk in a straight line and carry a clipboard and a screwdriver usually, sometimes I have drills.
I got out of the heavy tool dept.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 13, 2021)

2 more customers, research lab on the 2 big islands and a semi religious retreat on the smaller ones.
I can take a ferry, or research vessel, or garbage barge over, stay in any room I want before they open for the season.


----------



## solakani (Feb 15, 2021)

Time check 4:20am


----------



## solakani (Feb 15, 2021)

~12,000,000 sec dry but many of my associate imbibe. still no judgement. love lost ones. cheers.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 15, 2021)

Where did he go?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 15, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Where did he go?


Who?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 15, 2021)

Oh, me? lol 
Trying to stay out of my head probably. Sometimes it’s a dark and scary place


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 15, 2021)

DCcan said:


> 2 more customers, research lab on the 2 big islands and a semi religious retreat on the smaller ones.
> I can take a ferry, or research vessel, or garbage barge over, stay in any room I want before they open for the season.


What do you do?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 15, 2021)

I had a really disturbing dream.
Everyone on the planet had to commit suicide by taking pills at the same time.
My mother, whom I can’t stand, was trying to be all motherly and put her arms around me so we could take the pills together but it wasn’t a mother, it was a hovering alien with long arms and she looked like a fucked up octopus.
I got away from her and I kept thinking “just get to the beach to die”.
I drove through an open area and there were cars all over with people inside waiting to die. The cops too. The road was scattered with cars that had just stopped.
I thought “just take the pills now.” But I wouldn’t take them until I got to the beach.
I woke up as I was pulling into the beach parking lot.
I’m odd. I know.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 15, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I had a really disturbing dream.
> Everyone on the planet had to commit suicide by taking pills at the same time.
> My mother, whom I can’t stand, was trying to be all motherly and put her arms around me so we could take the pills together but it wasn’t a mother, it was a hovering alien with long arms and she looked like a fucked up octopus.
> I got away from her and I kept thinking “just get to the beach to die”.
> ...


Hopefully you weren't driving...


----------



## DCcan (Feb 15, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> What do you do?


Mostly have to walk in a straight line with a clipboard and screwdriver, sometimes a drill.
Can't really say more, It's not like many people go to these places.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 15, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Mostly have to walk in a straight line with a clipboard and screwdriver, sometimes a drill.
> Can't really say more, It's not like many people go to these places.


Yeah you said that. Idc. I was just wondering if you drove the boat.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 15, 2021)

No boats for me, although the ferry boat and tug boats are also my customers.
Boats suck, sometimes I have to take shifting ladders off the pier to get on and of, or walk across one to get to another ship.
One tried to get me to go to NYC with them, and on to Florida and do the work en route...haha.
This week I would do it, not August.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 15, 2021)

I just got my pants on and found out its a holiday, so much for not smoking today... _Act_ _Presidential_ Day! is a thing of the past, hopefully


----------

